# Need good homes



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

So this April my husband and I are moving to Germany to a military base. We can only bring two pets and most likely rats aren't allowed. We both already decided that we were going to bring our dogs in this situation. But I have a cat that needs a home. And a rat as well. If their anyone in Texas that could take them or at least one of them and give them a good home Id be very greatful.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Where in Texas are you located and what gender is the rat?


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Llano, tx. She's a female.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, that's _really _far from me.  Sorry, I wish I could help... If you're in a hurry, you probably could find a way to get your rat to the Central Texas Rat Rescue in Austin. Or maybe the rescue could help you get the word out.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Llano?! Never thought I'd see that name on here lol That's my home town. Unfortunately I no longer live there, but if you can't find anyone I could probably talk my parents into keeping them until I can make a trip to pick them up, if you don't want to take the to a rescue that is and can't find any suitable adopters. You may actually know my mom knowing how small Llano is lol. You can private message me for info if you want.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks. If I can't find anyone I'll take them to Austin.


----------

